# La recherche ne fonctionne plus dans Mail !!!



## mivei1 (21 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous!

Je suis passé à Yosemite et me réjouissais comme à chaque mise à jour de ce type... Mais un bug m'empêche de travailler et me rend fou!!!

Dans l'application Mail, la recherche ne fonctionne pas. J'ai reconstruit les boîtes aux lettres mais rien n'y fait  J'ai essayé sur plusieurs machines et je suis le seul à rencontrer ce problème...

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée? Suis-je le seul à rencontrer ce problème? Merci de votre réponse!

--
MacBook Pro late 2009


----------



## pascalformac (21 Octobre 2014)

mivei1 a dit:


> J'ai reconstruit les boîtes aux lettres mais rien n'y fait



faire la VRAIE réindexation
( manip "envel*op*e index")


----------



## mivei1 (21 Octobre 2014)

Merci du conseil, j'ai essayé mais rien n'y fait... Je désespère, c'est juste impossible d'utiliser Mail sans l'outil de recherche... Il a fait près de 30 minutes pour refaire l'index mais ça n'a rien changé...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2014)

Vérifie : Préférences Système / Spotlight / Confidentialité.

Quels sont les éléments présents, s'il y en a ?


----------



## mivei1 (22 Octobre 2014)

Il n'y a rien...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2014)

Je tenterais une réindexation par Spotlight.

Dans la fenêtre en question, ajouter par exemple Macintosh HD, puis le supprimer.

Vérifier en cliquant sur la petite loupe en haut à droite dans la barre de menu que ça a bien déclenché l'indexation.


----------



## mivei1 (22 Octobre 2014)

Bonne idée mais apparemment il n'efface pas l'index lorsque je sélectionne "Macintosh HD". J'ai essayé de quitter les préférences système et redémarrer mais rien n'y fait...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2014)

Il faut ajouter Macintosh HD, puis cliquer OK dans la fenêtre qui apparait :





Ensuite supprimer Macintosh HD.

Ceci déclenche la réindexation (le vérifier dans la barre de menu).

Pas besoin de quitter les préf système, ni de redémarrer.


----------



## mivei1 (23 Octobre 2014)

Je l'ai fais via le Terminal ( sudo mdutil -E / )
...
mais rien n'y fait...


----------



## Klicklak (28 Octobre 2014)

J'ai le même problème, la recherche ne fonctionne pas du tout, peut importe le mot recherché ou le paramètre (de, à ...) j'ai toujours 2200 trouvé(s)

Je deviens dingue !!

J'ai réindéxé sans succès.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Octobre 2014)

et c'est quel OS?
et quelle ré-indexation?


----------



## Klicklak (28 Octobre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> et c'est quel OS?
> et quelle ré-indexation?



Comme l'auteur du sujet, YOSEMITE et indexation Spotlight


----------



## pascalformac (28 Octobre 2014)

ben faut songer à refaire l'indexation de Mail !
( manip envelope index , multitraité)


----------



## Klicklak (28 Octobre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben faut songer à refaire l'indexation de Mail !
> ( manip envelope index , multitraité)



j'ai vu ça, mais je ne sais pas comment faire, désolé je ne vois pas.
merci de me donner un peu plus d'info


----------



## pascalformac (28 Octobre 2014)

c'est déjà expliqué dans plein de sujets !
Mail fermé
tu cherche le ou les envelo*p*e index dans TA bibliio 
dans un des dossiers Mail
 sauf si yosemite a totalement évolué ( peu probable)
c'est sans doute  dans 
Maison/Bibliotheque/Mail/V2/MailData
tu les déplaces
et tu relances Mail qui refera TOUTE son indexation

si plein de comptes hyper remplis c'est plusieurs minutes


----------



## Klicklak (28 Octobre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est déjà expliqué dans plein de sujets !
> Mail fermé
> tu cherche le ou les envelo*p*e index dans TA bibliio
> dans un des dossiers Mail
> ...



Ok, merci bcp 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h47 ----------

C'est fait... la procédure à bien eu lieu mais malheureusement le problème n'est pas réglé. Pourtant au début de yosemite ça a fonctionné la recherche.


----------



## mivei1 (8 Janvier 2015)

Pour ma part, malgré les différentes màj de Yosemite, ça ne fonctionne toujours pas... Je passe par spotlight pour rechercher mes mails mais c'est vraiment pas pratique...

AU SECOURS!!!

En plus, je ne trouve pas de post en anglais sur le site de support d'Apple... snif...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Janvier 2015)

Tu avais peut-être installé un truc sur Mail dans ton OS X précédent (dans le genre d'un plugin pour améliorer la recherche dans Mail, &#8230

= regarde dans ta _Maison > Bibliothèque > Mail > Bundles_ (et _Bundles désactivé_) pour voir si tu n'as pas quelque chose d'oublié et à mettre à jour ou à désinstaller proprement.


----------



## Le teto (18 Avril 2016)

A priori, c'est la même galère qui m'arrive ....

At j'ai fait la même manip (suppression enveloppe) mais sans succès : les messages sont bien ré importés  mais sans plus d'effet.


----------

